# Commuting - What time do you start out?



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about commuting to work - its 19 miles(one way) - I start work at 7am. What time do you head out the door?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My commute is 14 miles one way...I leave home at 6:30 and I'm in the office at 7:30


----------



## broschb (Jun 22, 2008)

*17 miles one way*

My work is 17 miles one way, I start at 7 and get to work by 8. Then about 15-10 mins to shower and change. This is assuming everything goes well, no flats, or other problems. The time only goes up on those days.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

trek7100 said:


> I'm thinking about commuting to work - its 19 miles(one way) - I start work at 7am. What time do you head out the door?


I start at 5am. 28 miles one way. Couple hundreds of sit ups and shower at the office. In my cube by 7am.


----------



## kk4df (Aug 5, 2006)

I try to leave by 5:30AM. I ride for about 1 hr 5 mins on a 17 mile commute. Then shower, dress, and in the office just before 7AM.


----------



## jaimeS (Nov 18, 2005)

My schedule is 4am-2pm, but I have to be at work at 3:45am to help open the warehouse. My commute is 14 miles one way and it takes me about 50-55 minutes. If I leave the house by 240am I can make it there with enough time to cool down and maybe change outside before the other manager arrives with the building keys.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I leave no later than 5 am to arrive by 6:20. My commute is 21.5 miles each way and it take me 1:15-1:25 depending on how I feel and the wind. I leave work around 3:30pm and get home around 5.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm rolling by 5:35 am. 15 miles to work. Locked, showered, dressed, and at my desk by 7:00.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Man, some early risers!

I've got to be at the desk at 8 a.m. For a 9.5-mile commute, I head out at 6:45 a.m., but recently have been backing that up to the 6:30 a.m. neighborhood, because traffic has been heavy.


----------



## 262209 (Jun 26, 2006)

12 mile commute. I leave ~7am, arrive at 7:40am, showered, changed, and at the cube ~8am.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It the OP; it ain't what we do that matters. You have to figure out what you need to do based on your route, fitness and clothing requirements at work.

Test your route on a weekend and add as much time as you think it will take you to fix 1 flat on the road and cool down and clean up before work.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

6 miles, 4 stop lights, 8 stop signs. Leave at 7:45, arrive by 8:15, shower, dry hair, apply makeup, etc. At my desk by 8:45.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Leave home by 6:10 for a 23 mile commute. Darkness is approaching.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I leave home at 9:00 and get to work by 9:20 or so.

I have a short commute and a cool job.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

trek7100 said:


> What time do you head out the door?


Between 8:00 and 8:15 a.m. My commute takes just under an hour. I try to time my leaving home such that I avoid the morning rush hour and school busses on the roads. I make up for my late start on the other end of the day -- when I ride I usually do not leave the office until 6:30 or 7:00 p.m.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

MB1 said:


> It the OP; it ain't what we do that matters. You have to figure out what you need to do based on your route, fitness and clothing requirements at work.
> 
> Test your route on a weekend and add as much time as you think it will take you to fix 1 flat on the road and cool down and clean up before work.


Yup, my commute in Virginia was a pancake flat 21-22 miles that took me just a few minutes over an hour. In the winter I had a predominate tailwind in the afternoon so I could often be home in under an hour. The Hawaii commute wasn't flat but it wasn't that challenging either. The only significant challenge was using the MUT since it was a real speed killer. 

My current commute is very hilly with around 2200 feet of climbing for the 43 mile round trip. It is all road, but the hills and cold morning temps keep the average around 15.5-17mph.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

It's different for everyone. As MB1 said, you have to test it out and adjust for rush hour if you need to. My commute would take longer if I didn't commute during rush hour because there would be more peopl eon the MUT, and I'd catch more red lights on the soad portion of the ride.

10.5mi. Usually leave at 6:45, get to office around 7:20-7:25. Go through email and voice mail while I cool down, then shower, and back at my desk by about 7:45 (depending on how much time I spent at the desk before I shower).


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

My morning commute is 14 miles. I work 7am-3pm. I commute from 5:30am to 6:30 am. I leave early so I can shower before work.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Around 8, roll in around 8:30.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Like others said, depends on your distance.

Mine is 7 miles each way. I leave @ 7:30am for a 7:50 arrival.

I get up at 5:20am every morning. Whether to teach Spinning or Training people. I need crink my coffee first.

Now coming home around 9-10am, I take the 20 mile route home .


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

My commute 3 miles on the nose with 4 stop lights and a stop sign. I am out the door between 7:15 and 7:20 to get to work at 7:30. Despite the stop lights, one of which is arbitrary and annoying, I am generally at my desk no later than 7:27.


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

What MB1 said. Ride the route ahead of time and figure out how long it will take you to do it. There are some 19 mile routes that can be done in under an hour...and some that would take close to 2 (although getting back home would likely be VERY fast!)

If you're wandering because of traffic then generally the earlier the better. My route is 7 miles each way. The traffic in the morning is actually pretty light...even if I leave at close to 8am...this is good because going to work is pretty much all up hill. The route takes me 30 minutes in the morning and about 20 after work because of the hills.

I try to plan my day so that I don't HAVE to use lights. I pretty much always have my lights on if its anything but 100% daylight, I just don't like to count on them to see...

Jared.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I leave at 4:30 am, for a 30 mile bike ride ONE WAY. I get to work at 6 am to go into the work gym, run a mile, then bench 150 lb and other, over the top exercises. I'm at my six figure desk job in the corner office at 6:45.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

i don't commute by bike often, but when i do, it's about 6.5 miles to the train. I have to leave by about 5:45am. i really need to commute more by my bike.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Dang! Some serious commutes going on out there. Kilroy, Jaime, Wazco.... y'all are tough! I feel silly now with my flat 9 mile commute. Stop for coffee first, then roll out around 8:30 or so...

I'm soft! :blush2:


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

Leave the house at 7:20 with daughter in tow, drop her at daycare at 7:35, at work at 7:45. 1.5 miles, almost. 

FWIW, I do manage it 5 days a week. My truck lives at work. I'm still a commuter pansy.

Plum


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2007)

My commute to school is 6-8 miles, 5-8 stop signs, 2 stop lights (depending on whether or not I'm riding with a friend that day) I either leave by 7:15 or am at her house by then to get to school with enough time to wash up, go to our lockers, and get to class.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Leave at 5:45 and I have almost a 14 mile ride in. I've been taking a more indirect route lately because school is back in session so traffic is hell. But I'm usually in by 6:40 or so and have time to shower and cruising RBR by 7:00.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

18 mi. one way commute. I'm up at 4:30 AM, out the door at 5:00 AM. I shower & shave before going to bed. Everything I need to take to work is either laid out, or packed on the bike before sleeping. I also eat breakfast, let the dog out & feed the cats before leaving. LOL. It's kinda like a fire drill in the morning.


----------

